# Ghost Town Facade Pics



## nOrTHeRn TouCh (Feb 24, 2006)

cool keep them coming love seeing new facades.....


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Day 3 (yeah, we missed a day):


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

And here is where we are after Day 4. Any guesses yet what it's gonna be?


----------



## Dr. Dark (Aug 6, 2009)

Hmm, let's see............I'm going to guess Ghost Town!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Dr. Dark said:


> Hmm, let's see............I'm going to guess Ghost Town!


Hey, you cheated!


----------



## Dr. Dark (Aug 6, 2009)

LOL. Looking great so far!!! Anxious to see the finished product!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Another section added:


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

LV - every year, you amaze me..... I can't believe how much effort and energy you must put into setting this whole facade up..... You're my Halloween idol! 

Please keep the pics coming!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Skip ahead a few days. It's amazing what a coat of paint and some cardboard will do...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LV Scott T, holy crap that last pic really looks good! When you said you wanted to build a ghost town I had no idea how terrific it was going to look. And how large too. Amazed by the whole project. I can't wait to see it completed and lit at night and am dying to see how you accessorize it with props and such.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Looks great LV...but then I wouldn't have expected anything less from the master of facades!

MsM


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

WOW...that is going to look really good at night!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

It looks really good, can't wait to see the whole thing!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

That is amazing! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

This is great so far. I love seeing the progression beginning from day 1. Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## sbell2547 (Jul 13, 2009)

Holy, moly! You really get into this! It looks great but are those metal studs I see? What do you do with it after Halloween?


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

sbell2547 said:


> ... are those metal studs I see? What do you do with it after Halloween?


Oh, we just throw everything out and start over each year.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

... and if you believe that, I have a Pirate Ship for sale...










No, we store all of the metal framing, 2x4s, plywood, OSB, etc and reuse it year after year. Throughout the year, if we see an old piece of plywood on the side of the road, we snag it.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*SO what are the cost of airline tickets to VEGAS!?!*

*Hallow *-- and well... that's it - forget it - we are all just going to have to Charter a jet to come see this for ourselves!!  Lucky you to live in such an arid climate. It's been raining off and on for days now in OH - I think putting up any cardboard _anything _would be pulp by now. This is amazing...I give up -- uncle uuuuncle --


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

Its not always a good thing Living in an Arid climate such as Vegas *or in his case Henderson* but for Halloween, where everything is fantastically temporary and made out of stuff that can easily dis-integrate in H2O, it's fantastic!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Uh-oh... Wind damage. Go back 2 spaces and reroll.

I wonder if I can claim this on my HoMoaner's Insurance?


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

*Nice!*

Very impressive! Its going to be a fun time at your party. 

Are you going to place the cactus props out front on Halloween?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Vulture Gulch?
That must be down the way from Vulture Hill.........
Looks great so far Scott.
I'm in the middle of set-up too. 
I will try to come by next week.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

I haven't posted updates in a while. We are almost finished! We still have a little wind damage to repair. Plus, we still have to add the roof, some lettering on the doors, some merchandise for the General Store window, and one more sign. Oh, and some vultures! But here is what it look like so far:


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, that's awesome. Two thumbs up and if my big toes were thumbs they'd be up to.


----------



## aintnohusker (Apr 24, 2009)

That does look really cool! Would like to see a video or pics of it when you're done


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

WOW! the looks awesome.


----------



## sbell2547 (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks awsome. Is it just for decoration or do you conduct haunted tours through it?


----------



## kissy (Sep 23, 2009)

WOW! That is amazing! I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow that's awesome! More pics please!!!


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

Looking good! hopefully in my effort to go and see others Halloween displays in town I'll stumble across yours.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

sbell2547 said:


> Looks awsome. Is it just for decoration or do you conduct haunted tours through it?


Through the Saloon doors is a 7-room haunted house which exits into the living room. For the party, that is how guests must enter. On Halloween night, the ToTs go in there and exit out the front door (where my wife waits with the candy).


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

strublay said:


> Looking good! hopefully in my effort to go and see others Halloween displays in town I'll stumble across yours.


High Plains Dr, Henderson.

Near Boulder Highway and Racetrack Rd.

Even nearer to Horizon & College.


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

Awsome. I am jealous. Looks like you will be the hit of the town again!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

That looks amazing!


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

LV Scott T said:


> High Plains Dr, Henderson.
> 
> Near Boulder Highway and Racetrack Rd.
> 
> Even nearer to Horizon & College.


I'll see if I get on that side of town this year! 
(I'm over by Rainbow and Cheyenne so Henderson is a world away)


----------



## runmikeyrun (Oct 7, 2008)

wow man that is freaking awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok, wind damage is all repaired, roof is attached (it is supposed to look damaged there), General Store window has... stuff, and our neighbor gave us a cool, old steamer trunk. Time to move to the inside.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I absolutely love your attention to detail LV Scott T. Those saloon curtains look perfect and the cupboard is outstanding and that trunk! Where did your neighbor find it? I think I see a axeworthy ghost there next to the saloon doors--I like how I think you are going to work it in to the scene. Neat. BTW the Count is one of my favorite props. I just love his look and slight hunchback. I really hope you'll have a video walk thru for us at night.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is fantastic. my daughter and i were talking about doing a western theme next year. glad i stumbled upon this. hope ours turns out as nice.


----------



## crowsnest (Sep 8, 2008)

That is amazing!


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

LV Scott T said:


> ... and if you believe that, I have a Pirate Ship for sale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that vessel sea worthy. Seriously your western facade is looking fantastic although how is a madame suppose to have a business without a hotel.

Great work


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG that is amazing a huge thumbs up for your hard work


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

rupertoooo said:


> ... how is a madame suppose to have a business without a hotel.


LOL We discussed having a brothel. This IS Nevada, after all. However, while that would be OK for the partiers, it would NOT be cool for the ToTs! So, no "House of Whorrors" and no Madame.

And as far as the Pirate Ship being sea worthy... It is actually a scale model of the Rotter Lowe (Red Lion). I found the plans online and enlarged them. I have actually thought about using the plans to build a real ship, probably about quarter-scale, to sail around on out at the lake. The coolest part, my wife said she would let me!


----------



## HDawesome (Aug 30, 2009)

This thing looks fantastic man. The pride of contractors everywhere. I'd like to do something like this but the kids in the neighborhood would probably bust it up. 

Great work though, awesome job.

Should'a made a Youtube video.. this could have made you famous.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

HDawesome said:


> Should'a made a Youtube video.. this could have made you famous.


NOW you tell me!


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

Heres ours from 2010 we will be adding a maze to it this year.































































more photos on our websites...


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

This is an idea a guy like me can get behind!


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

*Wow!*

bwolcott, how early do you begin to set up for something of this magnitude? This is crazy!


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

FatRanza said:


> bwolcott, how early do you begin to set up for something of this magnitude? This is crazy!


Well last year was the first year of the ghost town facade so we started the first week of August. This year we are doing the same facade but will be adding a 19' wide x 32' long maze between ours and our neighbor’s side years so I think we will start the setup in mid September. As for props we have already started as we will be adding a rather large pumpkin monster made of monster mud. when I say we I mean our neighborhood we have 4 households plus friends that help out, so I woudl say 10 people working on it.


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

wow your already setting up! SWEET


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*OH! WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!!!!!!!

Just found your video too and ALL the fantastic coverage, build sequences, etc!! No WONDER you won top Five Home Haunts in 2010! 
*
http://www.srlights.com/


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *OH! WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just found your video too and ALL the fantastic coverage, build sequences, etc!! No WONDER you won top Five Home Haunts in 2010!
> *
> http://www.srlights.com/



lol thanks.. Yeah 5th was ok but we want first this year... lol again thanks you can see all our sites with photos here
http://www.facebook.comsrhalloween
http://www.srhalloween.com
http://www.srlights.com
http://www.youtube.com/user/1chevymom


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

One of the best home haunts ever! All of the details like the facade, wagon wheels, and steer skulls are amazing. Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

Forever Haunting said:


> One of the best home haunts ever! All of the details like the facade, wagon wheels, and steer skulls are amazing. Absolutely fantastic!


Thank you...


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

Holy Crap!!!!! That's the most incredible thing I've ever seen. You really have talent


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhmazingggggg


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bwo, that is an amazing set up. if you only took 5th place, what the heck did the rest look like


----------



## Sudden (Sep 22, 2010)

bwolcott said:


> Heres ours from 2010 we will be adding a maze to it this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> bwo, that is an amazing set up. if you only took 5th place, what the heck did the rest look like


They were good haunts with extremely good video coverage, the videos where more like productions. We did not have that kind of video as I am not a videographer. We are looking for someone local to help out on that this year.


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

Sudden said:


> bwolcott said:
> 
> 
> > Did you use a webcaster for the spiderwebs? does that holdup well for the weather? really want to know because that is amazing
> ...


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Im sorta doing the same thing expect mine will have a walk trhough as well.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rockon, you have some good space to build that. it will be awesome
bwo, that is awesome there are so many of you close. you guys must have some decent space too. 
sudden, your pics are x's in boxes


----------

